# First pregnancy, worrying about highs!



## IsabelleLucy (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and SO HAPPY to be pregnant but it is hardly a walk in the park. My preconception HbA1c was 6.5 which I was super happy about, but in the last week I've had two pump fails (Omnipod, Novorapid) and then last night I went for a Christmas meal with friends and just wildly miscalculated my bolus so I ran between 11-14 all night (I'm on Libre so I can see). I'm just bummed out because my sugars had been amazing and now I've had a week of not amazing and all the literature points to this time as being the most important for the foetus. I am terrified I've screwed it all up!!

Any positive stories of slightly dodgy control in the first trimester leading to a healthy baby would be extremely reassuring...

Thanks.


----------



## Sprogladite (Dec 20, 2018)

I had my son at 16 and my hba1c was in the 90s for the first trimester (think something like 94).  He turned out just fine, so try not to stress too much.  Obviously the more control you can have the better, but with your hormones all over the place I'd be surprised if anyone managed perfect control in the first trimester.  I found that things settled a lot more for me from about 16 weeks onwards.  
The other thing to bear in mind is that as you start going higher the Libre tends to become more inaccurate, so try finger pricking to make sure your readings are what you think they are - the last thing you need is unwarranted stress!  Try not to beat yourself up, all you can do is your best  My son is now coming up to 14, healthy as a horse and far too cheeky for his own good.  
Good luck with your pregnancy, and congratulations!


----------



## IsabelleLucy (Dec 20, 2018)

That is very reassuring thank you!! Very glad to hear your son is healthy, and cheeky! Trying to be as chilled as possible. They definitely like to fill us with doom and gloom though right!!


----------



## grainger (Dec 20, 2018)

Hey. 

Firstly congrats! Secondly awesome hba1c well done.

I had shockingly high blood sugars throughout my first trimester of my 2nd (evidently it’s how my body reacted) my hba1c was also higher than ideal and I now have a healthy, happy 9 month old (also a healthy happy 4 year old).

Try not to worry. Just do the best you can. Keep us posted x


----------



## IsabelleLucy (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you so much, and congrats on your two. This has been really helpful thank you. Yes I'll let you know how it all turns out!


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 21, 2018)

Perfect control is impossible when pregnant. Try not to worry so much. Hormones are hard work but they are doing their jobs. Try to enjoy christmas.


----------



## Cleo (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Isabelle
Congratulations ! Like you say it’s not a walk in the park for us but try not to worry too much and just focus on doing your best . 

I was high in the early stages of my second pregnancy, my youngest was 2 in August and he’s a happy and healthy little boy !  My endocrinologist who looked after me in both pregnancies told me it’s impossible for us to have perfect control 100% of the time.  Just do your best.  Also your pregnancy hormones WILL affect your insulin sensitivity throughout the pregnancy so that will
Affect things as well. 

I kept food diaries and if something worked well I used to stick to it until things changed ! Keep testing and remember to ENJOY the pregnacy ! Once you get to the second trimester maybe have a look for pregnancy yoga classes or maybe go for a swim ? It’s nice to take some time out and relax a bit. 

You’re doing great , be kind to yourself.  

Keep us posted ! X


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 22, 2018)

Oh yes pregnancy yoga was great for me. Even just the breathing exercises to calm you down and during labour. Recommend it! I was lucky enough my normal yoga teacher at the time gave me private lessons.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 14, 2019)

@IsabelleLucy how are you? X


----------

